# Charter Capt. & IRS



## tropics (Feb 9, 2018)

Charter Capt. & IRS
The IRS suspected a fishing boat owner wasn't paying
proper wages to his Deckhand and sent an agent to in-
vestigate him.

IRS AUDITOR: "I need a list of your employees and how
much you pay them".

Boat Owner: "Well, there's Clarence, my deckhand, he's
been with me for 3 years. I pay him $1,000 a week plus
free room and board. Then there is the mentally chal-
lenged guy. He works about 18 hours every day and
does about ninety% of the work around here. He makes
about $10 per week, pays his own room and board, and
I buy him a bottle of Bacardi rum & a dozen Budweisers
every Saturday night so he can cope with life. He also
gets to sleep with my wife occasionally ".

IRS AUDITOR: "That's the guy I want to talk to - the men-
tally challenged one ".

Boat Owner: "That would be me. What would you like to
know ? "


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 9, 2018)

Only funny because it's true!


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 9, 2018)

Funny but so true


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2018)

Good one Captain Richie!!:rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Feb 9, 2018)

Since I know a few Charter Captains, this is funny but so true.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2018)

Thats good ,,, hate to say I didn't see that comin .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 9, 2018)

Good one Richie.   Now just replace Charter Càptain with Gary and its a true story.  
Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 10, 2018)

That is funny, And so close to the truth for the many .....


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 10, 2018)

That is funny on so many different levels. Thanks!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Richie that for sure gave me my laugh for the day.

Warren


----------

